# Reescribiendo un clasico



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Esta semana gracias al gobierno municipal de bahia de banderas andaba con muy poco trabajo por lo que decidi enfrentar una ruta por la que tenia ciertas reservas debido a dos intentos fallidos, el primero fracaso por que subestimamos la montaña la segunda por problemas tecnicos con los rines de mi bicicleta

en un arranque de aventurero el martes por la mañana le marque a ritchi un amigo que tiene tienda y taller despues de una corta planeacion de 30 minutos (comprar dos camaras unos platanos unas obleas de cajeta y algunos gu y power bars conseguir un raid a la cabeza de ruta) nos hacemos a la montaña 

la ruta en cuestion es la clasica talpa a vallarta por el mineral de el cuale pero con la diferencia que lo hicimos de el mar hacia el cielo para un total de 3800 metros de escalada y 102 kms de recorrido.

Voy a escribir los highligths de la reseña: 

Salimos del puente de los almacenes sobre el rio cuale a 25 mts snm a las 8 am con un platano y un jugo de naranja en la panza arrancamos con una lluvia ligera, un servidor montaba en mi recien armada trek 8500 y ritchi con su alubike 2.0 tambien recien armada por el.

El primer round es llegar a la virgencita cinco kilometros de una subida para llegar a los 400 mts sobre el nivel del mar de ahy unos tendidos por otros 5 kilometros hasta topar a la famosa subida del jorullo 4 kms de pura leña para llegar hasta los 1000 metros posteriormente unos tendidos mas o menos planos hasta san pedro donde llegamos alrededor de las 10 30 am para empacar un par de quesadillas 30 minutos despues seguimos rodando por unos 5 kms de lomas suaves para encarar la tercera prueba una subida de cuatro kilometros con 300 mts de ganacia vertical hasta la poblacion de las mesitas sin detenernos continuamos hacia el primer break un descenso de 4 kilometros hasta un arroyo que desconozco su nombre de ahy vas pa arriba de nuevo hasta la poblacion de los lobos donde ahy alrededor de 20 casas en el fondo de una barranca en la que por cierto no encontramos tienda abierta lo que nos obligo a seguir adelante una subida de alrededor de 6 kms con una pendiente promedio de 8% a media subida nos cae la primer tormenta por una media hora salimos de la barranca y cruzamos a una hermosa bajada hasta el rio cuale antes de cruzarlo pasamos por el antiguo molino de plata con sus chimeneas abandonadas e historias de fantasmas en ese momento arrecio el agua y nos metimos en un ranchillo abandonado donde nos protegimos de la lluvia y descansamos por alrededor de una hora.

Para cuando salimos a seguir rodando alrededor de las 3 de la tarde nos esperaba la ultima prueba una subida de 6kms hasta llegar a cuale tengo que admitirlo tuvimos que caminar alrededor del 30% ya veniamos muy golpeados y la altura nos pegaba en la respiracion sin tomar en cuenta lo frio que teniamos todo nuestra humilde humanidad.

Cuando entramos a cuale era lo que se conoce como pueblo fantasma no vimos una sola persona por tres cuadras la mayoria de las casas abandonadas finalmente escuchamos musica (chalino sanchez por supuesto) al llegar era una fonda, tienda de abarrotes y deposito de cerveza en el mismo local unos compas estaban pisteando a fuera de la tienda nos invitaron unas cervezas las mas buenas de mi vida.

Pasamos a la fonda y para que les digo 4 sopes 3 quesadillas y un plato de albondigas con dos aguas minerales y un seven de ahy un niño nos llevo a una casa lo mas parecido a un hotel un par de camas duras con una regadera con calentador electrico un regaderazo y a dormir es curioso que a pesar de lo cansado nos tomo mucho tiempo conciliar el sueño hasta que eventualmente pudimos dormir.

Un comentario cultural al margen de la historia el mineral de el cuale es una poblacion mas vieja que vallarta que fue real minero muy importante hasta mediados del siglo pasado y los robos la obligaron a cerrar hoy es un pueblo fantasma con alrededor de 200 habitantes enclavado en medio de la sierra norte occidente de jalisco a una altitud de 1470 mts 

a la mañana siguiente fuimos a la fonda desayunamos un par de huevos con quesadillas y como dijo el hombre cheyene a darle, lo interesante fue que de ahy en adelante no teniamos idea de lo que nos esperaba la gente local tiene una idea muy diferente a lo que nosotros llamamos subida, kilometro, lejos y cerca.

De cuale a la cumbre son nada mas que 16 kms para llegar a los 2600 mts sobre el nivel del mar para los costeñitos como nostros eso es alta montaña el frio y la falta de oxigeno mas lo aporreado del dia anterior nos tomo 3 horas llegar a la parte mas alta de la sierra.

Ahy un descansillo un gu con carlos quinto y baaaajan un descenso de alrededor de 35 minutos.

Cruzas el arroyo de toledo y ruedas por llanos alrededor de 10 kms todo hiba bien hasta que empezo a llover intensamente casi no veiamos nada pero nuestro deseo de llegar no nos permitio detenernos la lluvia cedio justo antes del cerro de las jicamas donde nos esperaba el ultimo brinco una subida de unos tres kilometros para vislumbrar nuestro destino bajamos el cerrro y rodamos algunos 8 kms para llegar a talpa alrededor de las 3:30 despues de 5 horas 20 minutos de viaje para cubrir 50 kms.

Una vez en talpa compramos los boletos de camion llegamos con el guero anaya un amigo de la familia por un baño y una buena comida a base de chiles rellenos y frijoles de ahy abordamos el autobus de regreso a vallarta la categoria del servicio es de pelicula de tintan con canastilla en el techo y musica de las hermanas huerta

este para mi ha sido una de las pruebas fisica y mentalmente mas duras que he enfrentado pero tantas horas de silencio y sudor tiene la capacidad de ajustar algunos tornillos dentro de tu alma yo en lo personal soy un firme creyente que estas experiencias te acercan a dios y a ti mismo 

saludos y les recuerdo que aqui tiene un guia y un amigo


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Mas fotos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Novato :

Muy bien por relato , muy buena y dura travesía y las fotos excelentes, muchas gracias por tu aportación y felicidades.

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Muchas felicidades por el esfuerzo y el recorrido, definitivamente no cualquiera... :thumbsup:. Primera vez que escucho que alguien hace esta ruta de Vallarta a Talpa. Gracias por compartir.

Saludos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

muy buena reseña, saludos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

el_novato said:


> saludos y les recuerdo que aqui tiene un guia y un amigo


En lo de guía, yo creo que paso, ya ví la clase de ruta que te gusta guiar 
Esa ruta la hemos hecho en sentido contrario solamente, como la hiciste tú está ca..., mis respetos.
Por cierto, cuando la hacemos nos quedamos en la casa que está atrás del letrero donde tomaron las fotos.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Se antoja, pero no estoy seguro que mi ancla sea la mejor bici para ese recorrido. Tal vez en sentido inverso (de bajadita, como me gusta) la pueda intentar algun día. Ese pueblito, El Cuale, chequé algunas fotos y se ve bastante pintoresco y los alrededores se ven de poca M para rodar y rodar


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Excelente reseña y ruta! Wow mis respetos contigo!

Realmente se ve que estuvo padrísimo pero durísimo todo el recorrido. 

En lo personal creo que estos son el tipo de temas que más enriquecen este foro, porque luego sólo hablan de componentes y bicis pero lo que realmente nos une a todos son estas experiencias y es lo que sin importar la bici que tengamos, podemos compartir y participar. 

Felicidades!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Se antoja, pero no estoy seguro que mi ancla sea la mejor bici para ese recorrido. Tal vez en sentido inverso (de bajadita, como me gusta) la pueda intentar algun día. Ese pueblito, El Cuale, chequé algunas fotos y se ve bastante pintoresco y los alrededores se ven de poca M para rodar y rodar


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En el binomio , ciclista-bici , lo mas importante es el ciclista , la bici es la herramienta , tu lánzate al recorrido con tu bici , si lo logras tendrás una gran satisfacción y si no ...pues tienes la satisfacción de que lo intentaste y eso es lo que vale , mas vale intentar y no lograr el objetivo que quedarse con las ganas....

Hay muchos que siempre se quedan con las ganas de intentar algo y así se la llevan...

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> Se antoja, pero Tal vez en sentido inverso (de bajadita, como me gusta) la pueda intentar algun día.


Bajadita?? Talpa está a 1200 m snm, la subida a la parte mas alta es a 2600 m.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Siendo asi no le veo problema, ya he hecho ascensos de 1500 metros, hasta los 3800 aprox.

Quien se apunta?


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Gecias por los comentarios en el recorrido pasas por 6 ecosistemas diferentes nos toco ver tejones guacamayas chachalacas etc.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

el_novato said:


> Gecias por los comentarios en el recorrido pasas por 6 ecosistemas diferentes nos toco ver tejones guacamayas chachalacas etc.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿ Guacamayas y Chachalacas ? ah caray ,pues que andan haciendo mis cuñadas y primas por allá ?

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

Muy buena reseña, se nota que fue todo un reto felicidades.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

wow!!! felicidades que padre!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que chingon!! Gracias por compartir!


----------

